# Lake Herman Loop pictures from today



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

View attachment 267947
View attachment 267948
View attachment 267949
View attachment 267950
View attachment 267951
The battleships.
View attachment 267952
View attachment 267953
View attachment 267954
View attachment 267955
View attachment 267956
View attachment 267957
View attachment 267958
View attachment 267959
View attachment 267960
View attachment 267961


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

View attachment 267962
View attachment 267963
Can't forget a picture of the lake.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

View attachment 267965
Distance-26.4 mi 
Elevation-1696ft


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

I just started exploring benecia, ill have to try this.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

It was my first time. I've only been riding for a month. Didn't realize how much climbing there was going to be. OUCH!! I did hit 36.8 mph though coming down. Weeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Thats a great ride for only a month in. If you want some more climbing just cross the bridges, we have 1000ft every 10 miles or so.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

Rhymenocerus said:


> Thats a great ride for only a month in. If you want some more climbing just cross the bridges, we have 1000ft every 10 miles or so.


Thank you. I'm pretty proud of myself. I have looked at those bridge to bridge rides out there in Martinez. Looks awesome!!


----------



## Tick_Tock_Glock (Jul 6, 2010)

Agent Dark Booty said:


> Thank you. I'm pretty proud of myself. I have looked at those bridge to bridge rides out there in Martinez. Looks awesome!!


is that the i80 trail in vallejo, i was on there around 4pm.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

Tick_Tock_Glock said:


> is that the i80 trail in vallejo, i was on there around 4pm.


Yes it is. I was there about 1:30pm heading towards Fairfield.


----------



## mrcleans (Oct 22, 2012)

Good loop!! I always have fun going down the big hill!!! On the 680 side is a bit windy on most days..


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

Yesterday was perfect until I got to Lake Herman Road. I was fighting the head wind and climbing. It was the most challenging ride I've done on my new road bike that's for sure!!


----------



## mrcleans (Oct 22, 2012)

LOL.. The trees grows with a natural lean from wind coming from the west....


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

mrcleans said:


> LOL.. The trees grows with a natural lean from wind coming from the west....


LMAO!! Yeah they do!!


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

BeetleBailey said:


> Without cheating and going back up to the top of the thread and the map, I hope you were headed home, northeast, on the stretch that follows the west side of 680. That is windy for sure, virtually anytime I have DRIVEN it.


I did go that way. I figured I'd have the wind at my back on my way home. What I didn't figure, was I'd be doing most of the climbs at the end of my ride. I may have to try this ride reversed next time. But it sure is rewarding to fly down 36.8 mph and only have a mile left to home.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

I explored Lake Herman today, what a neat place. Im gonna have to do this full loop soon.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Was thinking about riding this next week. Would I have an easy time with my Tri bike and high profile wheels or am I better off with a standard road bike with box profile rims? Also, winds blow notoriously at gale force in that area. Were you so assaulted by them during the ride?


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

CHL said:


> Was thinking about riding this next week. Would I have an easy time with my Tri bike and high profile wheels or am I better off with a standard road bike with box profile rims? Also, winds blow notoriously at gale force in that area. Were you so assaulted by them during the ride?


Its pretty flat (compared to the surrounding areas), unless you are running some seriously deep wheels I would take the Tri Bike. Winds were very low today.

Im waiting for the hurricane winds to come back though, so I can pick up some KOMs with a little help from mother nature.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

Rhymenocerus said:


> I explored Lake Herman today, what a neat place. Im gonna have to do this full loop soon.


I still need to explore Martinez. I would like to try the bridge to bridge loop someday.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Where do you guys recommend I park? I parked behind Candlestick Park only to return and find my cheap tape deck and tennis rackets gone (yeah I asked for it, parking in a high crime area). Not in the mood for another break in.

C.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

You can park at Costco or Safeway parking lot on Business Dr in Green Valley.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

I meant Business Center Dr.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

Did the loop reversed this time and beat my time by 11 minutes.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Agent Dark Booty said:


> Did the loop reversed this time and beat my time by 11 minutes.


Alrighty, let's start little friendly competition for this one. Post your time man!! Rode up to Skyline last weekend. Weather permitting, I'll do the loop this Saturday.

C.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

1:57:53 is my best time. (It's my second month riding). I also didn't have to stop on the category 4 climbs this time. Wheeeew!! Last time my heart rate was through the roof and I had to pull over to catch my breathe. So I'm pretty proud of myself. Plus I'm down to 223lbs. I've lost 17 pounds in two months. 

Post your time after you do it. I bet a rider with better fitness and less weight to haul can do this ride in a hour and a half or less. Have fun!!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Sixty miles in under two hours? You got me beat. Took me 3.5 hours to ride Foxy's Fall Century metric century and that was nearly flat. I have nearly the same bike. I'll ride it on the loop. Pray that the weather cooperates.

C.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

CHL said:


> Sixty miles in under two hours? You got me beat. Took me 3.5 hours to ride Foxy's Fall Century metric century and that was nearly flat. I have nearly the same bike. I'll ride it on the loop. Pray that the weather cooperates.
> 
> C.


It's about 27 miles. Not 60. Hahahahaha!!


----------



## delje08 (Aug 1, 2012)

How often do you ride. I'm down to take that route with u. I live in Vallejo. Looking for someone to ride with. I started riding in Sept.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

delje08 said:


> How often do you ride. I'm down to take that route with u. I live in Vallejo. Looking for someone to ride with. I started riding in Sept.


I'm always looking for someone to ride with too. I just started riding at the end of September. 

I try to ride every chance I get. Usually that's only Sunday's and either Tuesday or Thursdays. I do get an occasional Saturday off though. I'm in Green Valley, so meeting you at the Hiddenbrooke park n' ride would work for a meeting place. Or we can meet closer to Rodriguez High school depending on the direction of the loop you want to do.


----------



## delje08 (Aug 1, 2012)

Rode again today.


----------



## Tick_Tock_Glock (Jul 6, 2010)

From Vallejo, you guys wanna do a group ride?

PM me


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

I need to get back on riding. I am in Fairfield. If you guys ever want to do Vacaville to Winters and back, let me know.


----------



## delje08 (Aug 1, 2012)

Im down.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Im down for a relaxed pace loop like that, im across the bridge, but could meet up at the bottom of the loop.


----------



## Tick_Tock_Glock (Jul 6, 2010)

I go mid week early mornings.


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

I work M-F so I can only on Saturday or Sunday after church.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

Mid week is great for me. I usually get a Tuesday or Thursday off. I prefer early morning too. We can do Vacaville to Winters on Sundays.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Join the RoadBikeReview Strava group.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

Did the Zodiac loop today. Solo. Gusts of 14 mph made it a challenge.


----------

